# Attesting Documents - Canadian



## Azmodeus_WG

Hey Guys,

I have a question for the Canadians out there living in Dubai! (or anyone else who knows!) Basically, Ive read about all the procedures, and about attesting your university degrees and Marriage certificates in your home country before going to Dubai.

Now, I have a friend who will be in Dubai May 1st, hes an American, and he says he doesn't have to attest his University Degree! 
Now I know the "Official" stance, which is, he has to, but does anyone know.

Whats the Scoop with Canadian degrees? do I *really* have to get my degree attested?

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Elphaba

My understanding is that ALL degress have to be attested. A US one really isn't special!

Best to get these things done before you move too.


_


----------



## ht_qureshi

I am in Dubai right now and need to get my Canadian degree attested to show that it is genuine. Can you please tell me the procedure involved ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sumair

Dear , 

Attestation of degree depends on the job location also. may be your friend joined special zones like RAKIA where degree attestation is not required. Otherwise for whole of UAE degree must be attested before issuance of labour card / visa.

The general Rule is you have to get attested your degree / marriage certificate from the UAE consulate in your home country. 

Alternatively , you get it attested from your consulate in UAE and then from Ministry of Foreign Affairs Office Dubai/Sharjah. But remember sometimes Foreign Affairs office refuse to attest degree and ask you to get it attested from UAE consulate of your home country.

So in both situation it is better to get it attested from your home country UAE consulate before arrival.

For Canadian marriage certificates / degree:

They have to be first notarized and then authenticated by the Canadian Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade before submitting to The Embassy of United Arab Emirates 125 Boteler Street Ottawa , Ontario 


Fees are 50CAD for each document for urgent add CAD 25

call +1 613 565 7272 


Best of Luck!




ht_qureshi said:


> I am in Dubai right now and need to get my Canadian degree attested to show that it is genuine. Can you please tell me the procedure involved ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## qwert97

Sumair said:


> Dear ,
> 
> Attestation of degree depends on the job location also. may be your friend joined special zones like RAKIA where degree attestation is not required. Otherwise for whole of UAE degree must be attested before issuance of labour card / visa.
> 
> The general Rule is you have to get attested your degree / marriage certificate from the UAE consulate in your home country.
> 
> Alternatively , you get it attested from your consulate in UAE and then from Ministry of Foreign Affairs Office Dubai/Sharjah. But remember sometimes Foreign Affairs office refuse to attest degree and ask you to get it attested from UAE consulate of your home country.
> 
> So in both situation it is better to get it attested from your home country UAE consulate before arrival.
> 
> For Canadian marriage certificates / degree:
> 
> They have to be first notarized and then authenticated by the Canadian Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade before submitting to The Embassy of United Arab Emirates 125 Boteler Street Ottawa , Ontario
> 
> 
> Fees are 50CAD for each document for urgent add CAD 25
> 
> call +1 613 565 7272
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!


In the Canadian system you do not need to get the original degree attested which reduces the chances of the original being lost. Take a copy of document and get the original certified by a Notory. As a next step send it to freign affairs in Ottawa. You should pay the urgent fees otherwise it take 20 business days (one month) for attestation by foreign affairs. Foreign affairs does not charge for attestation. Next send it to UAE embassy in Ottawa. Send it by courier and attach a return courier. YOu can get all this done in 2 weeks. There are some companies in Ottawa who can get it done for you in 3 days.


----------



## Taimoor Jadoon

So, to get my degree attested, I should first get it notarized and than send to foreign affairs and embassy ? Some one on the forum said that first i should ask my univ to send the transcripts directly to the UAE embassy.. Is that really needed ? I need to know the correct procedure step by step. I live in Toronto and can drive to ottawa to get my degree attested but i just want to know the correct procedure for it ... If someone can help me answer my questions, that would be great..
Thanks


----------



## mcd1203

Okay here are the steps to get everything done. We sent all documents to Ottawa before coming out here. Unfortunately they had misplaced my sons birth cert. so we're trying to get that done now. We sent the originals. Copies of the degrees can be sent if notarized first. They will stamp them in Ottawa and send them back to you. You then go to the Canadian embassy to get them stamped for 60 Canadian per document. As for the UAE embassy in Ottawa.... we were also told that you can get it done here. Canadian embassy in Dubai is only open between 8 and 11 am and the building is hard to locate as it isn't easily marked.


----------



## qwert97

Taimoor Jadoon said:


> So, to get my degree attested, I should first get it notarized and than send to foreign affairs and embassy ? Some one on the forum said that first i should ask my univ to send the transcripts directly to the UAE embassy.. Is that really needed ? I need to know the correct procedure step by step. I live in Toronto and can drive to ottawa to get my degree attested but i just want to know the correct procedure for it ... If someone can help me answer my questions, that would be great..
> Thanks


Before coming to UAE, I got a copy of my degree notarized by a lawyer and then sent the copy to Foreign affairs in Ottawa. It was attested by foreign affairs and then by UAE embassy and I have had no problems in securing the employment visa. The advantage in getting a copy attested are many. Firstly if you lose the document you only lose a copy. Also I was able to get the attestation of foreign language documents that are not in English and French. I told the lawyer to make a photocopy of the original document in his office and then certify it as a true copy. He charged me $5 for a photocopy but it was worth it.

If you drive to Ottawa, reach there nice and early and foreign affairs will do the attestation for you on the spot. Next run to UAE embassy and submit the document with return courier and you will get it in 2 days. 

One of my friends used the services of a local company in Ottawa. He couriered the docs to them and got them back in 2-3 days. Saves gas and time.


----------



## Taimoor Jadoon

Thanks for the useful info. I really appreciate that.. Helps alot .. 




qwert97 said:


> Before coming to UAE, I got a copy of my degree notarized by a lawyer and then sent the copy to Foreign affairs in Ottawa. It was attested by foreign affairs and then by UAE embassy and I have had no problems in securing the employment visa. The advantage in getting a copy attested are many. Firstly if you lose the document you only lose a copy. Also I was able to get the attestation of foreign language documents that are not in English and French. I told the lawyer to make a photocopy of the original document in his office and then certify it as a true copy. He charged me $5 for a photocopy but it was worth it.
> 
> If you drive to Ottawa, reach there nice and early and foreign affairs will do the attestation for you on the spot. Next run to UAE embassy and submit the document with return courier and you will get it in 2 days.
> 
> One of my friends used the services of a local company in Ottawa. He couriered the docs to them and got them back in 2-3 days. Saves gas and time.


----------



## hellokitty

*Canadian courier services for attesting*

Hi all,

I'm new here and am just figuring out this attestation thing.

My employer has asked me to get all the documents ready without actually
explaining the how of it - so hoping someone can help me.

I've got one Canadian Degree

One British Degree

Marriage Certificate from the Caribbean and not registered in Canada.

1. Can I take them all to a lawyer and have certified true copies, sealed etc.
of them?

2. After that point, the Canadian degree goes to Foreign Affairs in Ottawa and then UAE embassy?

3. The British degree gets notarized, moves to the British High Commission and then to UAE embassy?

4. The marriage cert gets notarized by lawyer, goes to Caribbean high commission and then onto UAE?

Does this sound about right or can I skip some steps? 

Can I do copies of all of these as opposed to having the orignals stamped?

I apologize if these have been covered before, I know a lot of it has been, i'm just wondering specific to my situation with the documents coming from three different places.

Thanks for any help


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

Taimoor,,
Yes, you do need to send your degree directly from your univ. to the uae embassy in Ottawa (this one will not be return to you.. they will keep it).... but you need to send another copy to the foreign affairs for authentication... then you got it.. send it to the uae embassy... they will stamp the latter one and will return to you
For the step by step check the uae embassy website in Ottawa ( I am in that process right now...)
Good luck
Dylan



Taimoor Jadoon said:


> So, to get my degree attested, I should first get it notarized and than send to foreign affairs and embassy ? Some one on the forum said that first i should ask my univ to send the transcripts directly to the UAE embassy.. Is that really needed ? I need to know the correct procedure step by step. I live in Toronto and can drive to ottawa to get my degree attested but i just want to know the correct procedure for it ... If someone can help me answer my questions, that would be great..
> Thanks


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

Most of the information given re/attesting documents are correct...
for step by step check the uae embassy in ottawa webpage (degree attesting section)
For all of you... please let me know..
Do REALLY I need to attest my kids Canadian birth certificate through foreign affairs and uae embassy, or I will never need these documents in uae...
Thank you for the help and suggestions...
Dylan



qwert97 said:


> Before coming to UAE, I got a copy of my degree notarized by a lawyer and then sent the copy to Foreign affairs in Ottawa. It was attested by foreign affairs and then by UAE embassy and I have had no problems in securing the employment visa. The advantage in getting a copy attested are many. Firstly if you lose the document you only lose a copy. Also I was able to get the attestation of foreign language documents that are not in English and French. I told the lawyer to make a photocopy of the original document in his office and then certify it as a true copy. He charged me $5 for a photocopy but it was worth it.
> 
> If you drive to Ottawa, reach there nice and early and foreign affairs will do the attestation for you on the spot. Next run to UAE embassy and submit the document with return courier and you will get it in 2 days.
> 
> One of my friends used the services of a local company in Ottawa. He couriered the docs to them and got them back in 2-3 days. Saves gas and time.


----------



## newbiedubai

DYLANJAMAL said:


> Most of the information given re/attesting documents are correct...
> for step by step check the uae embassy in ottawa webpage (degree attesting section)
> For all of you... please let me know..
> Do REALLY I need to attest my kids Canadian birth certificate through foreign affairs and uae embassy, or I will never need these documents in uae...
> Thank you for the help and suggestions...
> Dylan


Hi can you show the link on the UAE website? I have been throuh the embassy website extensively and could not find anything on this subject, actually i thought the webiste was a complete piece of garbage, but please a link would be helpful, I'm still a bit confused of the step by step by step after reading this thread.


----------



## qwert97

DYLANJAMAL said:


> Most of the information given re/attesting documents are correct...
> for step by step check the uae embassy in ottawa webpage (degree attesting section)
> For all of you... please let me know..
> Do REALLY I need to attest my kids Canadian birth certificate through foreign affairs and uae embassy, or I will never need these documents in uae...
> Thank you for the help and suggestions...
> Dylan


If you are going to sponsor your kids and they are going to live with you then you should get the birth certificates attested. If they are going to be occasional visitors then there is no need.


----------



## qwert97

newbiedubai said:


> Hi can you show the link on the UAE website? I have been throuh the embassy website extensively and could not find anything on this subject, actually i thought the webiste was a complete piece of garbage, but please a link would be helpful, I'm still a bit confused of the step by step by step after reading this thread.


Degree Attestation


----------



## newbiedubai

^^ thanks!


----------



## CDH

*UAE empassy Attestation for canadian degree*

I am a graduate (Btech in computing)of British columbia Open University, canada. I have done this through Aptech Computer Education,Bangalore. in 2002,I had successfully completed this course. 
Past 7 years i have been working in inida only.Now iam planning to go to UAE in search of Job. I was reading the forum in search of similar experiences like me in getting UAE empassy attestation.I also want to get UAE empassy attestation for my degree certificate. Hope you can guide me to get it done as soon as possible.

Please help me to get it done as soon as possible.


----------



## Kennie2010

qwert97 said:


> Before coming to UAE, I got a copy of my degree notarized by a lawyer and then sent the copy to Foreign affairs in Ottawa. It was attested by foreign affairs and then by UAE embassy and I have had no problems in securing the employment visa. The advantage in getting a copy attested are many. Firstly if you lose the document you only lose a copy. Also I was able to get the attestation of foreign language documents that are not in English and French. I told the lawyer to make a photocopy of the original document in his office and then certify it as a true copy. He charged me $5 for a photocopy but it was worth it.
> 
> If you drive to Ottawa, reach there nice and early and foreign affairs will do the attestation for you on the spot. Next run to UAE embassy and submit the document with return courier and you will get it in 2 days.
> 
> One of my friends used the services of a local company in Ottawa. He couriered the docs to them and got them back in 2-3 days. Saves gas and time.


Hi there:
Im currently applying for the uae work permit, and the attested degree is required by my employer. Would you pls let me know the name of the company ur friend used, coz it sounds pretty awesome to have things done that efficiently...
Thanks a lot for ur help!!


----------



## Expat Help

*Canadian document authentication*

Hi,

I came across this company by the name of Authxperts in Washington DC. They do legalizations for both US and Canadian issued documents. I got my US issued and Canadian issued degrees authenticated through them and also my birth and marriage certificates from Canada. They were very competitively priced, highly reliable and took care of everything for me.

I actually later referred them to a friend of mine in Dubai and after two years, they gave him a referral discount and my friend got all his documents FedEx to him in Dubai after complete legalization.

Visit their website for more information. Their phone number is 1-866-721-0746.


----------



## Rahulma

hellokitty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here and am just figuring out this attestation thing.
> 
> My employer has asked me to get all the documents ready without actually
> explaining the how of it - so hoping someone can help me.
> 
> I've got one Canadian Degree
> 
> One British Degree
> 
> Marriage Certificate from the Caribbean and not registered in Canada.
> 
> 1. Can I take them all to a lawyer and have certified true copies, sealed etc.
> of them?
> 
> 2. After that point, the Canadian degree goes to Foreign Affairs in Ottawa and then UAE embassy?
> 
> 3. The British degree gets notarized, moves to the British High Commission and then to UAE embassy?
> 
> 4. The marriage cert gets notarized by lawyer, goes to Caribbean high commission and then onto UAE?
> 
> Does this sound about right or can I skip some steps?
> 
> Can I do copies of all of these as opposed to having the orignals stamped?
> 
> I apologize if these have been covered before, I know a lot of it has been, i'm just wondering specific to my situation with the documents coming from three different places.
> 
> Thanks for any help





Hi, I am going though the same process of getting my degrees authenticated 

This is how it works so please pay attention:

1) your employer has requested that your "documents" be authenticated by the Embassy of UAE. (Like in my case)

2) The Authentication process depends on where your documents were issued. If you document was issued in Canada for example, you will have to call the Embassy of UAE in Ottawa and ask what the authentication process is. I saw that someone has already answered but I will say it again: You will have to get your Canadian degrees, get them notarized and submit to foreign affairs Canada-Ottawa. Once Foreign affairs is done with your documents (Free of charge) you can submit to UAE and they will authenticate for a fee.

In other words, you have to follow the authentication process of the UAE embassy where your documents were issued. ALL UAE Embassies will request that your documents be appraised by Foreign Affairs of the country where the documents were issued. There is no way to get different country issued documents and notarize in one country. The UAE Embassy will not accept. IF you got a degree from a place where there is no UAE Embassy, I'd suggest you to enter in contact either with the closest UAE Embassy and ask them how to proceed OR with your employer.

I am pretty much in the same situation, I got my degrees overseas but luckily I got an UAE embassy there,

Another thing: If you go in person in Ottawa they will do right away, by mail you will have to wait maybe 30 days.

Hope this helps and Yes, it takes big time.


----------



## w_man

DYLANJAMAL said:


> Taimoor,,
> Yes, you do need to send your degree directly from your univ. to the uae embassy in Ottawa (this one will not be return to you.. they will keep it).... but you need to send another copy to the foreign affairs for authentication... then you got it.. send it to the uae embassy... they will stamp the latter one and will return to you
> For the step by step check the uae embassy website in Ottawa ( I am in that process right now...)
> Good luck
> Dylan


I understand you have to get your TRANSCRIPTS sent directly from the univ. to the UAE Embassy and not your degree. The degree (or a copy) has to be sent to foreign affairs by YOU to get legalized first and then you send it to UAE Embassy once they return it to you.

If you have checked the UAE Embassy and found the contact number - I highly suggest you give them a call. Once you get them on the phone, they are very helpful and can answer all questions for you. Don't bother with the email address, I sent one a month ago and haven't heard back yet.

GL


----------

